# Just Bought A New Outback



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well after looking at what it seems a hundred campers, we finally made the plunge and bought the 2007 outback 23rs. We are so excited. It will be a long winter since we wont be using it till the spring. We do have a question. When it rains and you pull the slide out for the bed inside, does any water come in? Well can't wait for the spring and Thanks for such a good website.

The Allain Family


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. You should not get wet using the slide, the TT wouldn't be much good if you couldn't use it in the rain.









Were are you located? In ny we camp until the end of November, actually going out three days this weekend to a local KOA. I know we will also be at the Otterlake outing and hope for one more after that.

Have fun and plan ahead and use it as much as possible.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!

We did the same thing. Bought last fall, had her delivered already winterized, and the new baby sat in the drive until this Spring! NOT THIS YEAR !!! Rally in NH this coming weekend and then another in PA 2 weeks after that !!!!!

If you can keep her at your house, you can at least stay in her in your driveway....great place for the maiden voyage....MUCH shorter trip back to get anything you may have forgotten







By the way, the furnace is VERY effective so there's no problem staying warm ... just can't use the water systems. We were toasty warm on New Year's Eve with 3 ft of snow already on the ground and 2 more falling over night (.....and it sure was fun welcoming in the New Year!!!)

Have Fun.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on your new toy!







Rally In May at Danforth Bay New Hampshire Come on Down!









Eric


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy the new outback!!!! We've had ours for quite a few miles and a lot of good times together.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome happycampers to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS
No when the queen bed is slid out no water should come in

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard happycampers








and congrats on your new 23RS









darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer! Happy camping


----------

